# Ekiga.net - VOIP

## hellraiser

Salve, ho visto il "Thread ufficiale di Skype"...e mi sono chiesto perchè non fare quello per Ekiga????

Non so se tutti lo conosciate, ma è il successore di gnomemeeting e devo dire che è davvero un buon software...

Per info www.gnomemeeting.org

Inoltre perchè usare i protocolli proprietari di Skype??? 

e dopo tutto, skype non è che sia un granche su Linux, dato che gli manca il supporto per Alsa...e in effetti anche io, come molti altri,  non è che sia riuscito a farlo funzionare bene sulla mia gentoo...

Comunque sia, preferisco molto più software OpenSource e PROTOCOLLI OpenSource! Ah, cosa più importante, Ekiga usa come protocollo il SIP, che oramai quasi tutti i client VoIP usano...consiglio di provarlo...

AH, quasi dimenticavo....ecco il mio contatto

m3skalina@ekiga.net

Bye

----------

## federico

Se dopo qualche settimana che ci provo iniziasse a funzionare...

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao... ho notato ora!

mi aggiungo anche io:

ultimodruido@ekiga.net

ciaoooooooo nic

PS aggiungo che ekiga permette di usare qualsiasi SIP provider (si chiamano cosi?!?), date un'occhiata qui:

http://www.voipbuster.com/en/index.html

Lo sto provando ora con Ekiga. Funziona a meraviglia! Non ho messo soldi quindi le telefonate a numeri fissi sono limitate ad 1 minuto, ma sono comunque GRATIS!

ciaooooooooooo nic

----------

## Peach

ieri ho provato con deadhead (io dentro rete fastweb lui fuori) ma non mi è sembrato riuscire a far andare né in un verso né nell'altro.

qualcuno ha qualche idea a riguardo?

----------

## mrfree

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> aggiungo che ekiga permette di usare qualsiasi SIP provider (si chiamano cosi?!?), date un'occhiata qui:
> 
> http://www.voipbuster.com/en/index.html
> 
> Lo sto provando ora con Ekiga. Funziona a meraviglia!

 

Sto provando anche io ma utilizzando le impostazioni che ho trovato sul sito

 *Quote:*   

> Username: Your VoipBuster username
> 
> Password: Your VoipBuster password
> 
> SIP/Proxy registrar: sip.voipbuster.com
> ...

 

su ekiga e cioè

 *Quote:*   

> Configurazione account
> 
> registrar: sip.voipbuster.com
> 
> realm/dominio: voipbuster.com
> ...

 

quando abilito l'account su ekiga mi segnala, nella colonna stato, "registrazione fallita"

Tu come l'hai configurato?

----------

## ultimodruido

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Tu come l'hai configurato?

 

ciao, 

ho aperto la finestra account e creato uno nuovo:

Nome account: VoIP Buster

Protocollo: SIP

Registar: sip.voipbuster.com

Utente: ultimodruido

Password: mia_pwd

Opzione aggiuntive:

Login di autenticazione: ultimodruido

Realm/Dominio: voipbuster.com

Tempo di registrazione scaduto: 3600

Poi nelle preferenze -> protocolli:

In ascolto su: ppp0 (ho un modem USB)

Metodo di attraversamento NAT: nessuno

STUN server: stun.ekiga.net (ma credo che non serva, almeno se su quella sopra c'è "nessuno")

Impostazioni SIP:

ProxyOutbound: (vuoto)

URL per l'inoltro: sip:

Inviare DTMF come: RFC2833

Codec audio selezionati tutti, ma di solito usa GSM

Per chiamare io di solito faccio:

sip:00390142xxxxxx@connectionserver.voipbuster.com

e il mio telefono di casa squilla

La registrazione iniziale la devi per forza fare da un PC windows con installato voipbuster. Poi puoi usare ekiga con nome utente e pwd scelti.

Fammi sapere come procede e se vuoi chiamami per testare...

ciao Nic

----------

## redmatrix

[Sicily mode=on]Scusassero per l'ora tadda[Sicily mode=off]

Ok, preso dall'impeto di provare se ekiga (con account ekiga) funziona da "dentro fastweb" ho provato a contattare un paio di tizi americani e... funziona alla grande, sia la chat che la chiamata voce (per la chiamata video non ancora sono attrezzato, sorry!).

Visto che potrebbe servire anche ad altri posto la mia configurazione:

ACCOUNT

Nome account: ekiga.net SIP Service (suppongo sia ininfluente)

Registrar: ekiga.net

Utente: dario.santomarco

Password: miapassword

Login di autenticazione: dario.santomarco

Realm/Dominio: ekiga.net

Tempo di registrazione scaduto: 3600

PREFERENZE

Protocolli->

Metodo di attraversamento NAT: STUN

STUN Server: stun.ekiga.net

Codec->

   Selezionati tutti

le altre impostazioni le ho lasciate "default"(a meno che non mi sia scappato qualche click automatico).

Ciao

Ah, dario.santomarco@ekiga.net (se dovete testare il tutto, chiamatemi pure)

----------

## mrfree

Grazie ragazzi per le info  :Wink: 

Cose da pazzi... in pratica mi ero iscritto su voipbuster ma cercavo di utilizzare il mio account su voipstunt (o viceversa, non ricordo con esattezza)   :Smile:   c&%$o anche i siti sono praticamente uguali  :Smile: 

La configurazione è come quella di redmatrix cerco di utilizzare stun perchè sono dietro nat, ma deve essere proprio questo il prob... domani provo da un'altra rete dove ho maggiore controllo sulla configurazione degli apparati e vediamo se funzia. In tal caso mi piacerebbe capire perchè utilizzando sulla stessa rete voipbuster da windoze e ekiga su linux il primo va e l'altro no   :Question: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Cose da pazzi... in pratica mi ero iscritto su voipbuster ma cercavo di utilizzare il mio account su voipstunt (o viceversa, non ricordo con esattezza)    c&%$o anche i siti sono praticamente uguali 

 

Ciao stamattina ho notato anche io voipstunt... ma sono davvero uguali? sembrerebbe che siano la stessa identica cosa, ma poi hanno utenti diversi! 

[allibito!]

----------

## ultimodruido

Precisazione:

oggi non riuscivo a connettermi a Voipbuster, leggendo sul loro forum ho scoperto che esiste anche sip1.voipbuster.com lo scrivo cosi magari potrà servire a qualcuno in futuro

----------

## hellraiser

Voipstunt.com e voipbuster.com sono entrambe delle stessa azienda...come si puo notare dalle sezioni About Us nei rispettivi Siti!!!

Anche i prezzi sono uguali, per non parlare del software...    :Wink: 

Un modo per dare più nell occhio???

Ah pure voipdiscount.com

----------

## ultimodruido

curioso però che le chiamate in Germania siano gratis su discount e stunt ma non su buster!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

Ok da casa, anche se sotto NAT funziona di lusso  :Wink: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

Grandioso supporta il multi account la webcam protocolli SIP e H323,  rullo di tamburi esiste anche per processori PPC Apple.

Non ho ancora capito se la webcam funziona solo con protocollo H323 o anche con SIP.

----------

## Peach

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora capito se la webcam funziona solo con protocollo H323 o anche con SIP.

 

io ho provato con sip e la webcam va  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

La configurazione per MSN qual'e' ?

Fede

----------

## federico

 *federico wrote:*   

> La configurazione per MSN qual'e' ?

 

Nessuno?

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   La configurazione per MSN qual'e' ? 
> 
> Nessuno?

 

non ho ancora provato a fare un ekiga-messenger

piuttosto ora sto accusando dei problemi collegandomi con un ekiga su ubuntu: l'audio che ricevo è terribilmente riverberato e quindi praticamente inascoltabile

----------

## polecat

Già da tempo uso ekiga con voipstunt e va tutto bene. Oltre a fare le telefonate versoi telefoni fissi o mobili vorrei poter raggiungere gli altri utenti voipstunt. Usando il client per windows è possibile con ekiga non so come trovarli o come registrarli. Ho provato a inserire in eckga una stringa del tipo sip:nomeutente@voipstunt.com:5060 ma nulla.

Avete idea di come è possibile chiamare un utente voipstunt?

Grazie

----------

## shogun_panda

Eccomi anche io: shogun@ekiga.net

----------

## skypjack

Riapro ad un anno di distanza e spiccioli: skypjack@ekiga.net

Qualche volontario per testare se tutto mi funziona bene?

----------

## koma

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Riapro ad un anno di distanza e spiccioli: skypjack@ekiga.net
> 
> Qualche volontario per testare se tutto mi funziona bene?

 Mi pare che eutelia offra un servizio migliore in quanto ti da anche un numero di telefono vero e proprio

 fisso s'intende  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

A quale costo?

----------

## koma

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> A quale costo?

 

43  :Wink:  For Free

http://www.euteliavoip.com/index.php?lang=it

(skypho) tra di noi lo chiamiamo schifo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

Thanks so much!  :Very Happy: 

----------

